# Most Intense Sport



## animal56 (Jan 28, 2002)

What do you think is the most physically intensive and exhausting sport?

I think hockey is, by far, the most intense, with it's enduro-like pace, hard hitting, stop and start action, no other sport can compare.

What are your thoughts?

:bounce:


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2002)

I've played hockey, I've played football, and I've played baseball.  Mountain biking kicks my ass more than those sports did.  There is no pain quite like charging up a steep uphill on a bike.  Pain...I mean, real pain.  Almost made me puke a few times.  Not to mention the possibility of broken bones and blood every time I ride.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

RIDE ON!!!
I'm right behind you,BRO!!
(well figurlly speaking,that is...)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> RIDE ON!!!
> I'm right behind you,BRO!!
> (well figurlly speaking,that is...)



Well then VOTE, ya nut.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

How did ya know???
I pressed on da button and NADDA is happening
Straaaaaaaaaange(with a french Cannuck accent)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> How did ya know???
> I pressed on da button and NADDA is happening
> Straaaaaaaaaange(with a french Cannuck accent)



Did you click the "VOTE" button?


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Did you click the "VOTE" button?


DOH!!!...
 WHAT KIND OF IGNORAMUS DO YA THINK I AM???????
 AND WATCH WHAT YOU ANSWER!!!!!
 OF COURSE I DID!!!

Should I go in a life of acting?  
I'll try it again,we'll see,yes I did press da little "vote "button...(it worked this time...hmmmm)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> DOH!!!...
> WHAT KIND OF IGNORAMUS DO YA THINK I AM???????
> ...



Ummmm...you DID click it with the mouse pointer, right.  It's not one of those touch-screen buttons.  Maybe you should have rebooted your PC.  That seems to help sometimes.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

NAW!!!I just used a different desk,I have the choice of 10 today...  
Hey,I got da vote in ...


----------



## animal56 (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I've played hockey, I've played football, and I've played baseball.  Mountain biking kicks my ass more than those sports did.



Ha! Then you haven't played real hockey! Canadian hockey!

I'm sure Moutain Biking is pretty insane, but try getting run over by a 250lb beast skating towards you @ 40k, with stick pointing straight into your asophagus. (And that's just pick-up hockey!)


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

That's why I gave up "pick up hockey" and took up MTB You can sorta control da MOUNTAIN!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2002)

Boxing! 

since you did not list boxing, I voted for hockey.

as far as Mountain Biking, gimme a break!


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Boxing!
> 
> since you did not list boxing, I voted for hockey.
> ...



   ...Dude!!!
He,he...
What you  need is a mountain that will BIATCHSLAPP you!!!
Then you'll have more respect for it!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...Dude!!!
> He,he...
> What you  need is a mountain that will BIATCHSLAPP you!!!
> Then you'll have more respect for it!!!



LMAO

I have a mountain bike, it's a Mongoose!


----------



## shooter (Jan 29, 2002)

I voted for hockey as well. But I think you should add Lacross to the list. If you want to get the shit kicked outta you, play lacross.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 29, 2002)

I may be a little biased, but I'd like to think that Mixed martial arts/No holds barred fighting is pretty intense. I mean the whole purpose od the sport is to get into a ring or cage and beat the crap outta each other, c'mon!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I may be a little biased, but I'd like to think that Mixed martial arts/No holds barred fighting is pretty intense. I mean the whole purpose od the sport is to get into a ring or cage and beat the crap outta each other, c'mon!



I am sure it is, that's pretty similar to boxing, right?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 29, 2002)

_The "great and powerful OZ" wrote_ 



> I am sure it is, that's pretty similar to boxing, right?



You sir, are correct. Ballroom dancing? Surfing? Tennis.....TENNIS for Godsake! There's no contact in tennis!


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

Ever have a tennis ball make CONTACT with da "familly jewels"
Ok,it's not like a flying kick to da groin,but it can put ya down.
That ball when properlly hit/smashed travels and aquiers SPEED.
Bang ...OUCH 
But yes,MMAF is intense!!!VERY INTENSE!


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2002)

Don't get me wrong I think hockey kicks ass, but when you are tired you go to the bench and rest up. However, being on a mountain that took you 11km to get on top of and knowing that there is another one waiting for you is frickin exhausting. I'm more of a mountain runner..........well ok, mountain crawler, but since that is not up there I'll have to go with the *gulp* bikers on this one.


----------



## seyone (Jan 29, 2002)

I have played alot of sports and none of them have kicked my ass the way that hockey does.


----------



## animal56 (Jan 29, 2002)

I was trying to mix it up a bit with the poll. I was hoping someone would come out of the closet and vote for ballroom dancing so we could poke fun @ them for the rest of their lives. Just trying to put some fun votes in to keep it lively! 

As for boxing/martial arts/UFC, that was a kinda booboo. You'd think I would remember to include those sports with the whole Mike Tyson is a dildo contoversy.

Maybe comparing hockey with mountain biking is like comparing apples and oranges, especially considering mountain biking is such a sissy sport!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> 
> Maybe comparing hockey with mountain biking is like comparing apples and oranges, especially considering mountain biking is such a sissy sport!!!!!!!!!


\

lol


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2002)

I SEE W8's sport of badminton made it, thats a good thing.truck dodging would be another good sport,but ya gotta make it through the first round


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I may be a little biased, but I'd like to think that Mixed martial arts/No holds barred fighting is pretty intense. I mean the whole purpose od the sport is to get into a ring or cage and beat the crap outta each other, c'mon!


i gotta agree with ya mmafiter,that shiat looks intense as HE!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 30, 2002)

Hmmmmm,what's happening here is that suddently everybody thinks that the other's sport is not as intense as their own...
I could make you see that ping pong can be as intense as,let's say hockey.Ever seen pro ping pong player play?
They break into a sweat and they are really moving around that table...
Like it has been pointed out,yes,martial arts is intense,the intent is also intense!!!
I think every sport as dull as you see it,cannot be put down,'cos somebody will/can prove you wrong...
Just my opinion...(my two cents).


----------



## animal56 (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Just my opinion...(my two cents).



And here's your change....KA-CHING!

j/k

Anyway, that's what it's all about isn't it? Opinions opinions!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 30, 2002)

You ass monkies, you didn't put rock climbing on there.

I've never seen/partaken in a sport which was so damn rough.  Nothing is more intense physically or mentally than climbing.

Stop playing with your balls and grab the rock.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> You ass monkies, you didn't put rock climbing on there.
> 
> I've never seen/partaken in a sport which was so damn rough.  Nothing is more intense physically or mentally than climbing.
> ...



I agree Rock Climbing probably is very intense.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 30, 2002)

Dero ... nicely stated, even if it was only 2 cents worth with change. 

I haven't played most of the sports listed, but have boxed at the olympic level and found the training very intense ... I think those talented at boxing make it look easy.  But having done it, I found it very intense.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 30, 2002)

I watched Rocky II last night.

Rocky = own you all


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> I watched Rocky II last night.
> 
> Rocky = own you all



I own all 5 Rocky videos.

Yo Adrian!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2002)

three years ago we had full contact golf,and sorta got kicked off the golf course,but it sure was intense and funnier than hell


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2002)

I`m starting to get the feeling that none of you pu$$ie$ have had the pleasure of playing AFL.........Australian football. 

More high impact hits than American football AND Rugby put together.............NO PADDING IS ALLOWED.....More fights than any MMA comp............Jumping higher than any basketball player............And much more blood than a boxing match.  

God I love it.


----------



## animal56 (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m starting to get the feeling that none of you pu$$ie$ have had the pleasure of playing AFL.........Australian football.
> 
> More high impact hits than American football AND Rugby put together.............NO PADDING IS ALLOWED.....More fights than any MMA comp............Jumping higher than any basketball player............And much more blood than a boxing match.
> ...



For conversations sake, I didn't know if there was a difference between traditional rugby and Aussie Rules, or English Rules for that matter! 

I love watching Aussie rules. Damn, if only your women didn't look like sheep, I would consider moving there.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> 
> 
> For conversations sake, I didn't know if there was a difference between traditional rugby and Aussie Rules, or English Rules for that matter!
> ...




*WTF * 

Elle McPherson..........Nichole Kidman.........need I go further. 

Oh yeah....Aussie rules has absolutely NOTHING in common with any type of rugby other than the use of a ball.


----------



## dojdave11 (Jan 31, 2002)

Hands down Hockey


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thang that is not allowed in Aussie rules...NO GUNS!!!
Everything else goes!!!


----------



## animal56 (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Elle McPherson..........Nichole Kidman.........need I go further.



Someone needs to give Elle a sandwich, and Nicole needs to come out into the daylight.

I can't say I disagree with those 2 of course, they are certainly nice, but it doesn't necessarily make everything right. 

After all, even the U.S. has some good qualities. I'm not sure what they are, but I've heard that they do.


----------



## dojdave11 (Jan 31, 2002)

I would have to agree. You need to go A LOT further then those two. Yes, their hot, but come on.


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey, where's the option for Mongolian Yak Herding?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Nichole Kidman



She wasn't born is Australia.


----------



## animal56 (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chainsaw *_
> Hey, where's the option for Mongolian Yak Herding?



Oops! How could I forget? There is also Baby Pitchforking which I forgot. I only had 10 options though. Oh well.


----------



## senopole (Feb 4, 2002)

I didn't vote for any of them, because there is no more intense a sport than wrestling. Im talking about the real stuff too, not that WWF shit.  Its the most physically draining, technical, grueling sport out there. A mountain might kick your ass, but when you are in the middle of a mat, with all eyes on you,  surounded by your team, your opponent, and 360 degrees of stands full of screaming people wanting you to kick the shit out of the other guys ass, you know what pressure is. Imaging using every muscle in your body as much as you can for 3 periods of 3:00. No breaks, nobody to pick you up, nobody to help you, and nobody but yourself to blame if you loose. That my friends is wrestling.


----------



## dragonfu (Feb 5, 2002)

for a really rough sport i  recommend karamojo( hope i spelled it right). tried it in mombassa, kenya. it's a bastardized version of rugby that is really brutal. during the scrum each side has one player back about 5 yrds(mtrs?) and when the whistle blows they charge full bore into the pile to get the ball. i was bitten, punched, kicked, and tackled when i didn't even have the ball. if you got hurt they ran another guy in and you got off the field as best you could. we american sailors got stomped according to the score but gave as good as we got.
as for intensity i used to race flattrack(motorcycles) on 1/4, and 1/2 mile tracks. being on the track with 10 to 20 guys going as fast as you got the balls to run and being so close you run over each others feet in the slide was better than sex(almost). it's hard to describe the feeling when you saw a pileup in front of you at 70mph and no place to go.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 5, 2002)

before GOPRO says it I'l say it...sex,sex and more sex,is an intense sport....


----------



## Thomas (Feb 21, 2002)

Full contact Tae Kwon Do is probably the most phisically demanding sport I've ever participated in.


----------



## nastybull (Mar 3, 2002)

never moutainbiked so had to go with rugby


----------



## Spoogy (Mar 14, 2002)

Considering that in rugby you wear inch long studs on your feet which you are allowed to stomp on peoples backs, feet, hands, knees and ankles with, this adds a level of pain to rugby that can't be beaten for a dam good time. Hockey and american football are the only ones which can match for physical impact but they wear an aweful lot of padding and its easier to skate for 80 minutes than to sprint stop sprint stop.


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Rugby is only for those not skillful enogh to play AFL!


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 17, 2002)

Out of all those listed I have found that Mountain biking is the most demanding physically and mentally. 

Hawkens


----------



## Spoogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem with AFL is that it is only in Australia so i haven't had the opportunity to try it out, although it is a good game to play at training for a bit of fun. But really, AFL might require some greater catching skills and kicking accuracy, this is about the toughest sport for hard men, and you don't get stomped regularly and rucked or even tackled properly in AFL.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2002)

Spoogy, I think we`ll have to agree to disagree here. 

You are permitted to tackle just as hard in AFL as in ARL, the hip and shoulder is however more effective sometimes.


----------



## tiger26 (Mar 26, 2002)

man mountain biking is the most intense.. try feeling your legs after riding a bike..


----------



## Tooolguy (Mar 28, 2002)

*Martial Arts*

Full contact Kenpo....very good workout


----------



## irontime (Mar 29, 2002)

i already stuck up for mountain biking but I'm gonna push it a little further. I was on the course of the Canadian Death race when my cushioning disc in my knee screwed up on me. I wanted to lie down and die it hurt so bad. But I still had another 11km to go. In any other sport you can go to the locker room and then straight to the hospital. I had to hobble out the course for what seemed like an eternity before I went to the hospital. Now that kicks your ass.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> i already stuck up for mountain biking but I'm gonna push it a little further. I was on the course of the Canadian Death race when my cushioning disc in my knee screwed up on me. I wanted to lie down and die it hurt so bad. But I still had another 11km to go. In any other sport you can go to the locker room and then straight to the hospital. I had to hobble out the course for what seemed like an eternity before I went to the hospital. Now that kicks your ass.



Amen, brutha!     

My legs got frickin' destroyed last weekend.  I've got cuts and bruises all over them.  I took the week off from MTB and the gym to let my body and central nervous system rest up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 10, 2002)

Seriously?  Water polo.  No doubt.


----------



## sam (Apr 12, 2002)

Mountain Biking, and swimming kicks ass too


----------



## zombiex (Apr 14, 2002)

australian rules football is the most intense.


----------



## djbenjo (Apr 14, 2002)

well i think that cross country running takes it out of me the most, but of those on the list it owuld have to be biking


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Apr 14, 2002)

Errrum... How bout you add playin with Barbie dolls to the list 

Naw.. my vote was for rugby, very intense sport, and you never leave a game without some sort of injury!


----------



## digger1 (Apr 18, 2002)

My vote is for Lacrosse. Brendan Shanahan of the Detroit Red Wings said "There has never been any hockey game as intense as the tamest Lacrosse game. Try take a few two handers across the back and then x-checked in the head by 2 guys. Indian rubber ball that those guys can fire at 120mph into a 4" spot. All the while running none stop.


----------



## mp5man1 (Apr 22, 2002)

MMA that has to be the hardest.  Unless you get your a$$ knocked out real fast


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 22, 2002)

Where are Martial arts at?  I have played Football, Baseball, swimming at varsity level at my High school and I tell you they don???t come close to the intensity of martial arts. I sweat more in 25 min jumping, kicking, punching??? Than what I do playing football full gear on for 40 min, And I tell you here in FL it feels like 98 degrees F inside all of the gear, specially when the uniform is like 80% black.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 23, 2002)

I've participated in a few of the sports listed (some even on a very high (competitive) level).

Table-Tennis: Don't you go joking on my sport. Try to watch a topmatch (JM Saive vs. J-O Waldner) and not break a sweat. What 'ping-pong' can do to your reflexes and nerves is nothing short of miraculous. I've played tournaments where I won after playing over 36 matches 
(starting at 10h30 and ending at midnight) against increasingly stronger opponents.

Basketbal: Kicks ass, especially when you're a running/jumping type like me (no dribbling). 
Will leave you a little sore and bruised the day after (but not overly much). Very bad on knees and ankles.

Rock Climbing: not very 'intense' when climbing (unless you like spiderman very much), but will leave you 
with intense pain in your forearms and shoulders the day after.

Squash: Cracked my shoulder once, got balls in my eye-sockets and family jewels, 
smacked in the head with rockets, ran agains the glass at full speed ... not my kind of game.

Shootfighting: comparable to MMA and/or wrestling: no holds barred, every muscle in your body hurts for three days after (even after training), 
you get bruised EVERYWHERE, long-term injuries are very likely to happen, concentration is immensely high (very intense) ... 
But will not leave you with the call-it-a-day-now feeling you get from MTB-ing. 
I've gone clubbing after some very intense fights ... complete with black eyes!

MTB-ing: This would have to be the one for me. Blame it on my inexperience, but non-stop pedaling, fighting against the road AND yourself, 
sweating like a horse, Lactic acid buildups that will not go away, faintness, nauseau, falls, bruises, broken bones, 
burn wounds (from licking the asfalt again) are THE ultimate kick for me. There's nothing like going away for a week on bike ... I guarantee you'll be DEAD.

For anyone not into MTB-ing: get yourself some wheels ... NOW!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> 
> MTB-ing: This would have to be the one for me. Blame it on my inexperience, but non-stop pedaling, fighting against the road AND yourself,
> sweating like a horse, Lactic acid buildups that will not go away, faintness, nauseau, falls, bruises, broken bones,
> burn wounds (from licking the asfalt again) are THE ultimate kick for me. There's nothing like going away for a week on bike ... I guarantee you'll be DEAD.



Don't forget the vomiting.  And on those fast rocky downhills, when your arms are killing you and your hands are numb with pain from gripping the handlebars, and something inside you refuses to let you stop for a rest....gotta love it!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> 
> MTB-ing: This would have to be the one for me. Blame it on my inexperience, but non-stop pedaling, fighting against the road AND yourself,
> sweating like a horse, Lactic acid buildups that will not go away, faintness, nauseau, falls, bruises, broken bones,
> ...




Damn, sounds fun


----------



## DomH (Apr 25, 2002)

rugby


----------



## isenbcc (May 2, 2002)

I believe it would have to be rugby.


----------



## isenbcc (May 2, 2002)

You are playing basically football without any pads to protect yourself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 3, 2002)

i'm really suprised you don't have wrestling or ju-jitsu up there i don't care how in shape you are if your able to wrestle non-stop for ten minutes it will destroy how tired you get from any of these sports


----------



## wheete (May 8, 2002)

I voted hockey from the choices put up, but cross country skiing is the toughest/most intense physically demanding sport there is. The least demanding is american football easily, stop every minute and rest 5 mins for commercial break and eat some funnel cake, fart, stretch and then play another 30-seconds-minute and repeat.


----------



## Dj_Frost (May 12, 2002)

I agree on Rugby


----------



## sawheet (May 25, 2002)

I am glad hockey is getting the credit it deserves, it is the most demanding sport.  Now mountain biking can kick you ass as well!! Try playing hockey and biking in the same day, that is a tough one.


----------



## calamity528 (May 29, 2002)

I voted for mountain biking. When you do a recreational ride its not that Physically Demanding. But when you're in a race its just pain all the way. Especily when you do the karapoti classic, its 50km and 3 huge climbs. It was voted one of the top 50  mtb races.


----------



## GFR (May 23, 2006)

MMA or Boxing, nothing else even comes close


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

Vale Tudo (like MMA)...


Abu Dhabi submission grappling...  15 minute rounds, no GI.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> MMA over Boxing, nothing else even comes close



True story


----------



## devildog88 (May 24, 2006)

Wrestling.............................and this, coming from a football and basketball coach!  In an evenly matched wrestling duel it is a battle of stamina and strength!  I have the utmost respect for all that wrestle.  However, I have never met a wrestler that didn't wish they could play hoops!


----------



## GFR (May 24, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> MMA is a joke compared to boxing


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2006)

Speed golf at night with tackling allowed on the fairways!  Or no pads tackle football in the neighborhood alleyway with brickwalls as out of bounds markers


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




 


Put any boxer in a ring with Fedor... count to 10 and see whose on the ground.


----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Put any boxer in a ring with Fedor... count to 10 and see whose on the ground.


Not a chance son, all fighters train for fights. Give a boxer a few months to train for this fight and Fedor will get owned.....*you forget many boxers have extensive wrestling and martial arts backgrounds* also....plus many grew up street fighting.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance for any boxer vs Fedor son, all fighters train for fights. Give a boxer a few months to train for this fight and Fedor will still pwn ... *don't **forget many boxers have extensive experience getting their asses kicked by fighters with wrestling and martial arts backgrounds* ... plus many grew up street fighting.



You're intuitive insight into MMA is expanding with each new day son.  Soon you will shed those childish boxing ways and grow into a true MMA fan


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance son, all fighters train for fights. Give a boxer a few months to train for this fight and Fedor will get owned.....*you forget many boxers have extensive wrestling and martial arts backgrounds* also....plus many grew up street fighting.


Do you guys remember when Ali fought with that Japanese wrestler, not a good sight.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you guys remember when Ali fought with that Sumo wrestler, not a good sight.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Muhammad Ali vs. Antonio Inoki*
Tokyo, June, 1976; Tim Wehr, ©Stars and Stripes[/FONT]​





*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Antonio Inoki, in a rare instance during the exhibition of playing Muhammad Ali's game, takes a punch.[/FONT]*


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Referee Gene Le Bell tries to separate Ali and Inoki.[/FONT]*


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From the position ??? lying on the floor ??? which he favored during the exhibition, Inoki connects with Ali's thigh[/FONT]*


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2006)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Muhammad Ali makes a face at his next opponent, wrestler Antonio Inoki, during a luncheon at the Foreign Correspondents Club of Japan. In the background is Jun Rhee, a Korean taekwondo expert who was said to be teaching karate to Ali in preparation for the exhibition event that would be called "unusual" by the more generous and "a farce" by others.[/FONT]*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 6, 2006)

Kickboxing...


----------

